# Enlarging spreadsheet to fill page



## kingocouch (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi all,

I have created a small Excel spreadsheet that fills roughly half of an 8.5x11 page in landscape. I want it to fill the entire page, ie larger cells. The only way I found to do this is to manually set the cell height and width. "Fit to page" seems to be useful only to shrink, not enlarge. Is there an easier way to do this? Thanks!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Is this on the screen, or when you print that you wish to enlarge it?


----------



## kingocouch (Jul 24, 2003)

WhitPhil said:


> Is this on the screen, or when you print that you wish to enlarge it?


I would like the printed result to fill the page. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

When you go to print, try:

File / Page Setup
Check "Fit to"
Then have it be 1 pages wide by 1 tall (the default)

Also, WhitPhil, would have given the same answer. I just happened to get to it before he did.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Well, I "thought" that might be the answer, but it really doesn't do what is desired.

If you create the 1/2 page spreadsheet and print with that option, you get a 1/2 page spreadsheet. 
If you set the Adjust to option to a number greater than 100, it enlarges the sheet, but unfortunately does it in all directions. IE If you manage to fill the vertical page, you will find that the columns have overflowed to the right, resulting in more pages being printed.

Or have I missed something obvious?

*kingocouch*
Are you aware of the Format Painter icon? The paintbrush on the tool bar.

Use it as follows:
Resize one of the rows to be twice it's normal height. 
Then, select the row, click on the paintbrush, and select all of the rest of the rows.

The remaining rows will then be the same height as the first one.

You want to do this resize before applying any other attributes such as lines, bolding, centering, etc. Otherwise these will potentially be carried down.

And, if you weren't aware, you can resize the rows and columns by clicking on the line in between and then dragging it to the appropriate size.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Also, to center on page ..

File | Page Setup | Margins (tab) , check both Horizontally and Vertically at the bottom.

Note that you may have to enlarge your data to get it to stretch to one page if it is too small (annoying quirk).


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> The only way I found to do this is ... manually
>> Is there an easier way to do this?

That depends how you're doing it currently (there's no automatic way). Just in case you don't know, there are some shortcuts.

1. To widen column B, hover over the line between "B" & "C" (the "column headers") at the top. When you're in position, the cursor should change to a thin black cross, with arrowheads on the horizontal bar. Then you can click & drag column B out (or in).

2. To widen several columns at once, e.g. B, C & D ; click on "B" and drag across to "D". With all 3 selected, drag the line between "D" & "E".

The same principles apply to rows.

HTH,
Andy


----------

